# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  shoutcast sur un autre pc

## rougedragon

Bonjour,
pour accder  mon serveur shoutcast depuis ma machine avec le logiciel Sam je configure avec localhost.
Mais comment faire si je veux accder  ce mme serveur depuis un autre pc de mon rseau local.
J'ai entr l'adresse ip interne sous forme 192.182. etc mais a ne fonctionne pas. Une ide ???  merci

----------

